# iPhoto won't update after OS update



## Barcs (Jan 13, 2012)

Hello, I updated to Yosemite last month and found that I had to update a number of apps for them to work with Yosemite. One of them, iPhoto, will not update and won't open until it does. When I try to update, the pop up box says "temporarily unavailable, try again later". I have tried updating "later" for several weeks now. Is there a fix for this or should I return to the previous OS?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

This thread has one solution for the issue:

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/6608114?start=0&tstart=0


----------



## Barcs (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks for the link to the discussions on iPhoto. I deleted iPhoto and went to the App Store to download it as was done by others and I can not find it listed. When I search "iPhoto", there's 14 apps that deal with iPhoto in some way, but no iPhoto. Has it been replaced?


----------



## Voyager (Aug 7, 2005)

When you went to the App Store did you click on "Purchased" at to top? iPhoto should be listed there. I had the same problem and, after deleting my existing copy, I was was able to download the updated copy of iPhoto through "Purchased". Then I realized that, when I upgraded to Yosemite, that Apple had replaced iPhoto with a new app called Photos and the pictures from "iPhoto" had been migrated to "Photos".


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Yosemite replaces iPhoto with Apple Photos. That's what you use from now on. It's in your Applications folder if you're running 10.10.3 or later.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

You do not have to replace or lose iPhoto, which as usual for Apple, is superior to Photos. I kept my entire 13,000 file edition of iPhoto and routinely import new pics from Photos as I far prefer iPhoto over Photos. 


iPhoto can be kept and used if you pay attention when Photos is stuffed into your system by Apple. The option to retain it is there if you choose to use it like I did.


----------



## Barcs (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the advice.


----------

